# Help me fill my son's Kindle



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

My son is in the Air Force, currently stationed in Germany, but who knows when he'll be deployed. Thanks to years of homeschooling and no TV, he's a big reader. I'm getting him a Kindle (the Amazon e-reader) for Christmas (sooner if he gets deployed before then). My goal is to have as many books as possible loaded onto it when I send it.

Here's how you can help. I'm going to tell a bit about Mike, and the kinds of things he likes to read. I'd love it if some of you could turn me on to new authors or series that he might like.

So...
Lord of the Rings (and anything else by Tolkein)
Eragorn
Clive Cussler
Michael Crichton
Tom Clancy

He's also been known to go an a Henty streak, even as a young adult.

The main problem is, he's already read most of the things the above authors have put out. Can anyone point me in any new directions?

TIA


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

If he likes Clive Cussler he'll like James Rollins. You can't go wrong with James Rollins. Have him read the Sigma Force series in order. They are my favorites.

Here's the order on the Sigma Force series. Sandstorm 2004, Map of Bones 2005, Black Order 2006, The Judas Strain 2007, The Last Oracle 2008 and The Doomsday Key 2009.

I just read The Doomsday Key when it came out. It's hard to wait another year to read a Sigma Force book.

His stand alone books get good reviews too. I've read Amazonia and Excavation.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Steve Berry*
Cotton Malone, an ex-US Justice Department agent: 
The Templar Legacy (2006)

The Alexandria Link (2007) A favorite but read the series in order if you can

The Venetian Betrayal (2007) I liked this one

The Charlemagne Pursuit (200 Did not like as well

The Paris Vendetta (due December 1, 2009)

Non-series: 
The Amber Room (2003) I've always liked the topic of The Amber Room

The Romanov Prophecy (2004) I liked this
The Third Secret (2005) Did not like this as well

*Brad Thor*
Some info on Brad Thor.

I always get asked if Brad Thor is my real name or if I made it up because it sounded perfect for an international thriller writer. My standard reply is that if I was going to chose a nom de plume, it would fall in the C's somewhere between Clancy and Cussler so that all of my books could be displayed at eye level.

As the son of a United States Marine and a former TWA flight attendant, travel has always been in my blood. In fact, the title for my first novel, The Lions of Lucerne came to me while I was in Switzerland shooting an episode of my Public Television travel series, Traveling Lite (still seen in many countries outside the U.S.).

It happened when I went to visit what Mark Twain called the most moving piece of rock in the world. The Lion of Lucerne is a sculpture of a dying lion with a spear broken off in its side. It had been commissioned to honor the 700+ Swiss Guard who died defending King Louis and Marie Antoinette during the French Revolution. Fast-forward a couple of years to my wife and me sitting in a cafe in Amsterdam. I was reading a story in the International Herald Tribune about a Swiss Intelligence officer who had embezzled money from the Swiss Army and was caught training his own shadow militia high in the Alps with high-tech weapons from his own private arsenal. Just like that, the idea for my first novel was born.

Since then, I have written many more with the same protagonist - Navy SEAL turned covert counterterrorism operative, Scot Harvath. Thanks to my readers, all of the novels have been national bestsellers and book club favorites. They are also being made into major motion pictures. By the way, many people ask me what order they should read the books in. You can read them in any order. They are all written to stand on their own. But for those who are interested, the order is: The Lions of Lucerne, Path of the Assassin, State of the Union, and Blowback.

I am currently hard at work on my next Scot Harvath thriller.

*Brad Thor*
The Lions of Lucerne (2002)

Path of the Assassin (2003)

State of the Union (2004)

Blowback (2005)

Takedown (2006)

The First Commandment (2007)

The Last Patriot (200

The Apostle (2009)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

If he likes mysteries at all, I definitely recommend Bad Things Happen by Harry Dolan. He's a wonderfully nice debut author, and his book is full of unexpected twists and intrigues -- not to mention wit!


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Here is a link about my communication with James Rollins regarding the Kindle.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5991.msg125065.html#msg125065

James Rollins is friends with Boyd Morrison and gives well deserved good reviews to Boyd's books.

Boyd Morrison owns a Kindle and is here on the Kindle Boards. There are a lot of threads regarding Boyd Morrison. Type in Boyd Morrison in the Search to pull up the threads and reviews. Also look at Boyd's profile. Below that is a link to contact him personally.

I read and loved all three of Boyd Morrison's. Unfortunately they're not currently available on the Kindle. Boyd has been picked up by a major publisher and his books will be back on Amazon in 2010.


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

If he likes Clancy, he'll probably like Vince Flynn as well

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc_0_5?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=vince+flynn&x=0&y=0&sprefix=vince

Mitch Rapp is a Jack Ryan-type of character. Books are more 'war on terrrorism' vs Clancy's Cold War

he may also like Daniel Silva, tho i've only read a few of these books.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=daniel+silva&x=0&y=0

brian

ps - let him know we're proud of what he's doing!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a great site for finding authors who write in a style similar to an author you like:

http://www.literature-map.com/

Just type in the name of an author, and you'll get a group of writers who might also interest you - the closer the name is to the writer you like, the more similar the style/subject/etc.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

You guys are great! This is just the kind of thing I was looking for.

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Dune


Sylvia


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Here are a few other action/thriller authros with numerous books on the kindle:  Jack Du Brul;  Patrick Robinson;  Joel Rosenberg;  Brian haig;  William Dietrich;  Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child-  all are excellent! as are their individual books;  Christopher Reich;  David Hewson;  Paul Sussman; Joseph Finder.

That should get you going.  Wish him WELL!!!


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

bjazman said:


> He may also like Daniel Silva, tho i've only read a few of these books.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=daniel+silva&x=0&y=0


I read all of Daniel Silva's. I just asked for his friendship on Facebook. I would suggest reading the Gabriel Allon series in order.
To find out the order of written books go to Stop, You're Killing Me.

http://stopyourekillingme.com/index.html


----------



## sarahshortcake (Jul 19, 2009)

Patrick Carman (fabulous author who is from my town!)
"The Angel Experiment" James Patterson, the free download book from Amazon.com right now.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Here's a great site for finding authors who write in a style similar to an author you like:
> 
> http://www.literature-map.com/
> 
> Just type in the name of an author, and you'll get a group of writers who might also interest you - the closer the name is to the writer you like, the more similar the style/subject/etc.


Also, see if your local library subscribes to a database called Novelist. It does the same thing as Literature Map, but it's peer-reviewed by fiction librarians.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll second the Vince Flynn and add:

Stephen Hunter (Bob Swagger novels)
Nelson Demille
Michael Connelly (Harry Bosch novels)


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

What about Stephen King's non-horror selections? They are many, but I'd bet he'd like brilliant The Dark Tower series (lots of fantasy & adventure thrown into it, and inspired by Lord of the Rings as well as Browning)



Link to the rest of them


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh also,  Paranoia by Joseph Finder - currently free and a good read.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd also like to recommend some lighter stuff, but my brain is dead and I can't think of anything specific.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Every Kindle ought to have _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxay_. Also _The Princess Bride._


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

regarding literature-map.com,  i found a couple of other sites that are similar, 
www.fictiondb.com
www.iblist.com
www.whatshouldireadnext.com
i haven't done much playing with any of them, but maybe they will help. if he enjoys fantasy-alternate worlds, how about anne mccaffrey or mercedes lackey?


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I knew you were the right people to ask!


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

the Nelson Demille suggestion reminded me of another Clancy-esque author

Frederick Forsyth

THOUGH - he's only got 3 available for Kindle at Amazon right now and i haven't read any of these

2 of them sound like the Clancy-type books
Avenger http://www.amazon.com/Avenger/dp/B000FBJAF0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1250108750&sr=1-1

The Afghan http://www.amazon.com/The-Afghan-ebook/dp/B000PDYVPM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

"Paranoia" is free at amazon right now. It's gotten some great reviews.

http://www.amazon.com/Paranoia/dp/B002EWUKPW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1250125178&sr=1-1


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

bjazman said:


> the Nelson Demille suggestion reminded me of another Clancy-esque author
> 
> Frederick Forsyth
> 
> ...


I read both of Frederick Forsyths' books on my Kindle. I really loved The Avenger.


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

David Baldacci writes a good thriller.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I was going to say Rollins too -- and Nelson DeMille - and we do have a bunch of great authors here -  someone else mentioned Boyd Morrison  - they were great books and also (I'm sorry if I misspell your name) Brendan Carroll who is here too -- in fact check out the Book Bazaar area and you may find a few more that you think your son will enjoy -- 

btw Boyd if you see this - Congratulations I'm so glad I got to read your books before you became all rich and famous


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Well I've recently become quite the fantasy reader and im 23, so maybe we have similiar tastes. I'd recommend George R.R. Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series. It starts with:
(A Game of Thrones)
http://www.amazon.com/Game-Thrones-Clash-Kings/dp/B000FBFMMU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1250827810&sr=1-1

This is actually a wonderful deal because it is a bundled book which includes the first two of the series, and each book is easily 800+ paper pages long, so you're definitely definitely getting your $6 worth. If he likes Tolkien I'm sure he'll love this.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Also be sure to give your son a big thanks for his sacrifice from all of us here at Kindleboards. I have mad props for anyone willing to fight a war when they don't have to. Living in this country we are lucky enough to have a volunteer military at this time and all those volunteering deserve much more respect than they get in some areas of the country.


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

this has been posted elsewhere, but this is described as Vince-Flynn-ish and (best of all) is free!

http://www.amazon.com/Hostile-Intent-ebook/dp/B002KS3ASO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1251388068&sr=1-1


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Y'all are the greatest. Mike's K2 gets here on Monday (long story, but his first one ended up being used for his grandmother's birthday present!). I've got a whole about 50 books all ready to put on it, and your ideas here will push the number way, way up there. 

I'm really hoping to be able to go to Germany in November or December and deliver his present in person.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I hope you do too. Best of luck mom.


----------



## Kevin Gerard (Aug 24, 2009)

Look for Conor and the Crossworlds in the Kindle store, if he likes fantasy adventure books!


----------



## missastor (Sep 15, 2009)

I read some of the same authors you mentioned that you son enjoys.  He'll like "The Count of Monte Christo"....a classic and you can get it for $1.00.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

missastor said:


> I read some of the same authors you mentioned that you son enjoys. He'll like "The Count of Monte Christo"....a classic and you can get it for $1.00.


...or better yet, get it free at http://feedbooks.com/book/73


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

missastor said:


> I read some of the same authors you mentioned that you son enjoys. He'll like "The Count of Monte Christo"....a classic and you can get it for $1.00.


Interesting you should mention this. My oldest daughter just told me she was reading it the other day. I'm going to have this Kindle so filled up that he won't ever run out of reading material!


----------



## dhcalva (Sep 10, 2009)

You might look into Dale Brown, author of 'Flight of the Old Dog'.

Also Stephen Coonts, the man that wrote 'Flight of the Intruder'.

If he likes Hard Sci-Fi, look into David Weber. Baen is kind enough to allow a site to post images of the CDs they package with some books, so you can get most of his work there. The Honor Harrington books are really good. http://baencd.thefifthimperium.com/17-StormfromtheShadowsCD/StormfromtheShadowsCD/

You might also look into John Ringo. Though I haven't read them yet, a friend pointed me towards his Legacy of the Aldenata series. Available from http://baencd.thefifthimperium.com/18-EyeoftheStormCD/EyeoftheStormCD/

You might need to use Calibre or something similar to clean up author/title information and insert cover images with them. As well as title them with the correct reading order.

He might like the Bolo series available from Baen too via webscriptions.net. Bolos are Very Large Self Aware Tanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good suggestions, dhcalva!  I'm going to check out David Weber and John Ringo!

Betsy


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

Can I recommend my own books? Is there a rule against that?

Fruitbasket from Hell and it's sequel A is for Amnesia, B is for Bullet. They're private investigator books, tongue-firmly-planted-in-cheek, dealing with the supernatural, the sci-fi and the over the top.

Heaven's Superhero. Angels vs. demons in widescreen action.

Explorer's of the Unknown. A character driven book about two brothers who work together at a comic book company and don't get along very well.

Reflections of the Pink Elephant. A story about a 911 dispatcher and the hectic days leading up to his brother's wedding. Insanity ensues.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I know on Amazon you would get roasted for recommending your own stuff, no matter how appropriately, but this is Kindleboards--the kinder, gentler discussion board! Not sure what the policy is.

I will recommend 'Watership Down' by Richard Adams--one of my VERY favorite fantasy books--recently 'kindled'. Pure, delightful, dramatic escapism.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

archer said:


> I know on Amazon you would get roasted for recommending your own stuff, no matter how appropriately, but this is Kindleboards--the kinder, gentler discussion board! Not sure what the policy is.


See the 'authors' section of "Forum Decorum": http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

When in doubt, feel free to PM a mod and ask. . . . .

And now back to your regularly scheduled topic. . . . . .  Have I mentioned he should have "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" and "The Princess Bride"?


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Have I mentioned he should have "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" and "The Princess Bride"?


mini-hijack: Ann, did you send away for the Missing "reunion scene" from Princess Bride?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

(I guess not since I don't know what you're talking about. 

I actually read it some time ago on paper, well before the anniversary edition was issued so if it's something to do with that, then, no.   That's the edition I have on my Kindle but have not had opportunity to randomly peruse it.)

Hijack foiled:  back to the topic!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's a link to a fun book,

Hal Spacejock, by Simon Haynes. It's silly, but a good read. The others are available as ebooks as well, and for a very reasonable cost. I have the second one but haven't read it yet. I've heard that they get even better as the series advances.

http://www.spacejock.com.au/Hal1Download.html

I liked it a LOT better than Hitchhiker's Guide, which I thought was over-the-top silly, but don't tell anyone or they'll think I'm a Philistine...



Maria


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> I liked it a LOT better than Hitchhiker's Guide, which I thought was over-the-top silly, but don't tell anyone or they'll think I'm a Philistine...
> 
> 
> 
> Maria


Well. . . .it _is_ over-the-top silly.  That's kinda the point! 

But, you _do_ have to be in the right mood.  Late at night after a beer or two is probably best. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MrTsMom--

got that Kindle filled yet? 

For anyone who's lost the initial idea, here's the OP's post again:


MrTsMom said:


> My son is in the Air Force, currently stationed in Germany, but who knows when he'll be deployed. Thanks to years of homeschooling and no TV, he's a big reader. I'm getting him a Kindle (the Amazon e-reader) for Christmas (sooner if he gets deployed before then). My goal is to have as many books as possible loaded onto it when I send it.
> 
> Here's how you can help. I'm going to tell a bit about Mike, and the kinds of things he likes to read. I'd love it if some of you could turn me on to new authors or series that he might like.
> 
> ...


Betsy


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Crca56--
> 
> got that Kindle filled yet?
> 
> ...


It's getting there! Thanks to Ed's Operation Kindle Book Drop, I'm over 200 books now! This is awesome. Thanks for all the great recommendations, everyone. I knew this was the place to come.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> It's getting there! Thanks to Ed's Operation Kindle Book Drop, I'm over 200 books now! This is awesome. Thanks for all the great recommendations, everyone. I knew this was the place to come.


Great! (sorry I picked up the wrong name for the original post )

Betsy


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

*****Possible Spoliers*****

re-attempting the Hijack:

check out section 1925 in the Kindle version. if you have a different version than I, it's right after
Buttercup realizes she knocked Westley down the hill, and right before they enter the Fireswamp.

Goldman interjects that he has a Reunion Scene covering what happens at the bottom of the hill between 
Buttercup & Westley. you can request it by mailing the publisher.

he also gives an update that you can get it via a website. i'll not give it out, because you really
have to read the book before requesting the Reunion Scene.

b



Ann in Arlington said:


> (I guess not since I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> I actually read it some time ago on paper, well before the anniversary edition was issued so if it's something to do with that, then, no.  That's the edition I have on my Kindle but have not had opportunity to randomly peruse it.)
> 
> Hijack foiled: back to the topic!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bjazman said:


> *****Possible Spoliers*****
> 
> re-attempting the Hijack:
> 
> ...


I have read it. . . . .just not on Kindle. . . .but I'll check it out as you say. Thanks

On topic: Another book you could put on the Kindle is anything by Preston/Child -- the Pendergast series -- quite good suspenseful reads. . . . .

(hijack foiled again! )


----------

